# DWAL - what is needed help please



## leedavis (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi guys,

Just really started looking at this to get an idea how it works and i have just a few questions about the setups etc. I have read the sticky at the top and understand most of this....... i think. 

If i went in to this kinda fortay, i have a room just for reptiles its escape proof and also can be locked and a sign yadiyada on both doors and enclosures... But whats the deal with having a second door? is this a must for an escape route if anything escapes? Also you need handling experiance ( sure would be advisable a guess :lol2: ) sure but how do you get this if you need a licence to have them? I presume there must be a course which i could attend or, meet up with someone thats has one and work with them for a bit? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

In an effort to stop this descending into a fight I'll be as polite as possible.
If you're serious about DWA species, you need YEARS more experience. Your profile says you keep leopard geckos, rainbow crabs, dogs, and a toad.
Not really suitable experience for hots of any kind.
More experience for now, that's all you need to know.
If on the other hand you posted to get a reaction, thank you and goodnight. I'll not rise to the bait.


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

I dont have a dwa so cant answer all of your question, but i was asking similar questions a year ago. There are no courses available for handling dwa animals as such but its recomended to try and get some1 who does keep them to give you mentoring, but im in Hull so not too far away from you and when i asked there was no1 in the north east to give mentoring. Im now working with a small selection of dwa in a shop to get the experience but trust me, its not like keeping Boids and Colubrids at all.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

the second door is used to create a sort of 'airlock' in between the outer door and the vivs and is just an added safety feature, some councils may ask for it some dont, as for handling experience in my opinion its a necessity, iv not been keeping dwa long but i personally wouldnt have got into it if i hadnt found someone willing to let me go and watch and help out with their collection, there are a couple of people who occasionally do courses but neither of them are anywhere near leeds so depends how far you are willing to travel really, if i were you id try and find someone close to you who mite let you go and see their collection and go from there


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

The second door simply provides another set of locks between the animals and the public. For your own safety it is also advisable to have glass in it so you can see the vivs and check for escapees without entering the room. I believe some councils stipulate this.


----------



## leedavis (Sep 17, 2009)

terciopelo_dave said:


> In an effort to stop this descending into a fight I'll be as polite as possible.
> If you're serious about DWA species, you need YEARS more experience. Your profile says you keep leopard geckos, rainbow crabs, dogs, and a toad.
> Not really suitable experience for hots of any kind.
> More experience for now, that's all you need to know.
> If on the other hand you posted to get a reaction, thank you and goodnight. I'll not rise to the bait.


Hi,

Thanks for your reply, No im not looking to start a debate nor get a reaction just honest pro advice, hence the post. I know you lot prob get buged on here all the time by people wanting to have a pop or just want info for the hell of it, but not everyone is like that and does spoil it for people at are interested and TBH, i have lots of respect for you guys dealing with DWA.

Ok so you said not suitable, i know that at the moment and would not dream of even contacting the council to get a DWA they would just :lol2:. So experiance is needed... thats all i need to know? so do i just carry on breeding cresties gargs royals corns, caring for my dogs and in time i will get a dwal? i dont think so.. sorry for been a bit funny but what kinda answer is that, dont know if you said that just because you think the thread was someone trying to be funny or what! 

So were do I start? is there a good snake i.e hogs to get in to the swing of things? were/ how do i gain the experiance ? this is the kinda info I would like. As i said i looked at the post at the top and is says what you need to do regards to apply but nothing else realy to get people on the ladder.

Realy these are the things i would like to know to see if would be possible for me to do? as i i need to go to a local zoo and look after snakes then its not possible for me. Or if i can get the experiance i need at home or on a course, over a few years then maybe give it ago. 

Sorry if anyone found the first post to be funny honest its not ,i am interested, If no one can help or provide any input thats fine i will go back were i came from undermy stone as i am feeling at the moment and i have had only 1 comment:sad: 

Thanks Again


----------



## leedavis (Sep 17, 2009)

terciopelo_dave said:


> The second door simply provides another set of locks between the animals and the public. For your own safety it is also advisable to have glass in it so you can see the vivs and check for escapees without entering the room. I believe some councils stipulate this.


 
Thanks for the reply so not another way in nor out, that explains allot. I must have read it wrong. 

Thanks


----------



## leedavis (Sep 17, 2009)

squirl said:


> I dont have a dwa so cant answer all of your question, but i was asking similar questions a year ago. There are no courses available for handling dwa animals as such but its recomended to try and get some1 who does keep them to give you mentoring, but im in Hull so not too far away from you and when i asked there was no1 in the north east to give mentoring. Im now working with a small selection of dwa in a shop to get the experience but trust me, its not like keeping Boids and Colubrids at all.


Hi

Thanks for the info.. Yeah i can only guess what its like keeping them, and does appeal to me in a strange sort of way.

Lee


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Lee, as I said I don't wish to be rude, but as I'm sure you can appreciate, the DWA forum is plagued by jokers and wanabes, especially so in recent months, so everyone is a bit defensive.
What I meant by "more experience" was keep a more diverse array of animals. If you want to keep venomous snakes then keeping a snake now, any snake, would be a step in the right direction. Don't think about what is practice for venomous because no non-venomous snake is suitable practice. Just keep a snake. 
At this stage it really isn't worth discussing hot-room setups, handling techniques, etc. With the greatest respect, you are so far from a point at which that would be relevant it's pointless. No offence intended.


----------



## leedavis (Sep 17, 2009)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Lee, as I said I don't wish to be rude, but as I'm sure you can appreciate, the DWA forum is plagued by jokers and wanabes, especially so in recent months, so everyone is a bit defensive.
> What I meant by "more experience" was keep a more diverse array of animals. If you want to keep venomous snakes then keeping a snake now, any snake, would be a step in the right direction. Don't think about what is practice for venomous because no non-venomous snake is suitable practice. Just keep a snake.
> At this stage it really isn't worth discussing hot-room setups, handling techniques, etc. With the greatest respect, you are so far from a point at which that would be relevant it's pointless. No offence intended.


None Taken, Thanks for getting back to me. 

I have snakes at the moment I.E corns, royals, the norm. just have not updated my info. 

I think you are right , we dont need to go in to setups etc but were to progress from here would be good. So i do have snake experiance not too much in a sense but when do i, you, anyone really move on to DWA?

Thanks


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

I see, didn't realise you had snakes already.
If you're confident around snakes then progress to larger, faster, feistier species. Nothing can put you in the right frame of mind to work with venomous. If it can't kill you then you behave differently, no matter how much you tell yourself you won't. But if you get large, aggressive, fast colubrids then you can build up a range of handling techniques such as hook use. After that see if you can find a mentor.
As for when you move to hots, sorry to be ambiguous but you move when you're ready. That will be different for all involved. Some people are just special and handle cobras at 6 (Martin I'm looking at you) and some never make the jump. 
If you want it, work for it, and best of luck.


----------



## leedavis (Sep 17, 2009)

terciopelo_dave said:


> I see, didn't realise you had snakes already.
> If you're confident around snakes then progress to larger, faster, feistier species. Nothing can put you in the right frame of mind to work with venomous. If it can't kill you then you behave differently, no matter how much you tell yourself you won't. But if you get large, aggressive, fast colubrids then you can build up a range of handling techniques such as hook use. After that see if you can find a mentor.
> As for when you move to hots, sorry to be ambiguous but you move when you're ready. That will be different for all involved. Some people are just special and handle cobras at 6 (Martin I'm looking at you) and some never make the jump.
> If you want it, work for it, and best of luck.


Thats great thanks for the info, looked on som e of the older threads and seen that a few peoiple recommend this book Venomous Snakes in Captivity by B.W. Smith, so going to buy this and have a good read through, and start looking for some nice colubrids and see how i get on. Im off to hamm in march so will have a chat with some of the keepers in the "hot" room.

Thanks again


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

if i were you id get saving aswel, not a cheap hobby when you add all the fees, insurance and the cost of setting a hot room up


----------

